# zcat /proc/config.gz for x86 kernel used for x86_64 kernel

## rado3105

I used method in genkernel for x86 systems:

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

but I have x86_64 CPU, is that ok, or what should I do now?

System has started with this kernel without problem, but I am not sure if there will be some problems later? 

Thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

no problem at all.

----------

